# Report: Boston “open” to trading Rajon Rondo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> We suggest before reading this report you have a shaker of salt with you. Unless you’re a Celtics fan, in which case you should have blood pressure medicine with you. But know up front we don’t totally buy this.
> 
> Chris Broussard at ESPN has suggested the Celtics will listen to offers for All-Star point guard Rajon Rondo.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/11/29/report-boston-open-to-trading-rajon-rondo/


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's not a bad idea, for the right return. Rondo's the type of play who will have a much bigger impact on a good team, where a solid defense behind him allows him to be a ball-hawk and decent shooters/scorers take advantage of his playmaking ability, so moving him for value before the team falls off a cliff makes sense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

For Chris Paul or Dwight Howard, they'd be idiots not to do it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They probably couldn't get Paul, and I don't think Dwight wants to go there. 

I don't see a realistic scenario that makes sense in the short or longterm. I mean we've been hearing whispers about him for years and they haven't pulled the trigger once


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Let all the CP3-to-Boston chatter cease. CP will not sign long-term ext with Celtics, according to source close to situation.


http://twitter.com/#!/chris_broussard


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul has Chris Broussard in his pocket. 

And I just don't see the NBA trading Paul


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> They probably couldn't get Paul, and I don't think Dwight wants to go there.
> 
> I don't see a realistic scenario that makes sense in the short or longterm. I mean we've been hearing whispers about him for years and they haven't pulled the trigger once


They were totally willing to move him and Allen to Detroit for Rip, Prince, and Stuckey after 2008 but Dumars shot that deal down. Since then the right deal just hasn't materialized. I don't actually think the C's are going to land Howard or Paul, but there are other players that are easier to build around from scratch(which the C's will have to do shortly) than Rondo who could be had.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Such as


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Easier to build around than Rondo? Just about any of the NBA's top 25. You really can't build around Rondo as he's a complementary player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

"who can be had"

...


so again, such as?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Maybe it'd've been better to say there are other packages to build around than players, as "players" suggests a one-for-one swap. Just off the top of my head, if Chris Kaman is healthy come mid-season and Orlando isn't shipping Dwight out(not necessarily huge stretches) some sort of package along the lines of Rondo, Jeff Green, and the Clippers 2012 #1 for Kaman, Mo Williams, Ryan Gomes, and Minny's 2012 #1 may not be entirely out of the question. If Tyreke Evans keeps acting like a crazy person and butts heads with Demarcus Cousins he might be able to be had for Rondo and a pick or two. It isn't to say that there's a slam-dunk deal to be had _right now_, but that there are good players, not top-5 guys, who can be had for a package centering around Rondo who would be easier to rebuild with.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I could see both, the Kings' scenario more likely

But I don't know if you need Evans in Boston


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> I could see both, the Kings' scenario more likely
> 
> But I don't know if you need Evans in Boston


If anybody can handle Evans, it's going to be Doc backed up by the vets on the squad. Regardless of all the other things surrounding Tyreke, when he's healthy he's a 20ppg guy who can get to the rim whenever he wants, which the C's desperately need. Pierce, Allen, and KG can hit jumpers into their forties, but they need someone who can take that beating around the rim night-in and night-out on offense.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> "who can be had"


Well, sooner or later Paul & Howard will be had. The NBA owners aren't going to consent to losing a fortune, so CP3's going to be dealt for _something_ by the trade deadline just to minimize the bloodbath when they finally do sell the team. Evans will almost certainly be available in Sacramento (just due to the Cousins friction), as a fallback there's Minnesota's first because the Clippers are desperate to convince Griffin to stay. Indy has been talking to Boston, but I don't think it's a good fit for Boston (as Granger'd be the player I want, but maybe a three way deal cold be worked). The Westbrook/Durant tensions are going to boil over eventually, so he'll probably be marketed by next summer. There are always players available. Always.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rondo for Granger and Hibbert. Go


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Somebody fill me in, what did Tyreke do that makes Cousins look like the sane one?

Dude must be young Artest part II.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JonMatrix said:


> Somebody fill me in, what did Tyreke do that makes Cousins look like the sane one?
> 
> Dude must be young Artest part II.


While Tyreke's plenty crazy, it's not so much that he's the crazier of the two as it is that a 20+ppg swingman is easier to find than a go-to post-up scorer, so if Cousins and Evans continue to not get along, Evans is likely to be the one forced out.


----------

